# 1963 impala 20 inch iroc wheels?



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

like its posted has anyone tryed them or have any pics?

i got wires on but wana try some thing else i think they would look good

would these bolt rite on or do i need adapters? my car is og


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 403LEB_@Jul 29 2009, 02:42 AM~14612873
> *like its posted has anyone tryed them or have any pics?
> 
> i got wires on  but wana try some thing else i think they would look good
> ...


1963 Impala=bolt pattern- 5x120.7 
lug size- 7/16rh 
bore size- 70.3 

85-92 Camaro iroc z=bolt pattern- 5x120.7
lug size- 12mm x 1.5
bore size- 70.3
uffin:


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ked O.P._@Jul 29 2009, 08:12 AM~14614367
> *1963 Impala=bolt pattern- 5x120.7
> lug size- 7/16rh
> bore size- 70.3
> ...


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 403LEB_@Jul 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14616763
> *
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-22-INCH...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

dam that looks good


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14623777
> *
> 
> 
> *


is this your car?any more pics?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 403LEB_@Jul 30 2009, 12:57 AM~14624166
> *is this your car?any more pics?
> *



Nope just another 63 I saw cruising one night


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

the car looks cool, but irocs only belong on irocs... just like lambo doors only belong on lambos


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
good info


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

i did order some 20 inch get them this week. i will post some pics as soon there on. but at the end of the day wires are #1 they do look the best. just want to change it up a little


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Took this pic of a 64 just to get idea


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

nice pic buddy will see how they look on friday on the trey


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jul 31 2009, 06:54 PM~14642909
> *the car looks cool, but irocs only belong on irocs... just like lambo doors only belong on lambos
> *


you're trippin!!! body kits only look good on cars!..not blazers homie. thought you should know.


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

put them today and i must say they look better than i thought .get some pics up soon


----------



## 403LEB (May 22, 2009)

here is my ride.whats crazy i have always had wire wheels on my impalas and they do grab attention but i tell you with these wheels its way more crazy people go nuts.

here are before and after whats your thoughts


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

bah, put the wires back on , it looks like every barret jackson impala now......


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

What ever makes u happy is what matters  It does look good either way, plus being an impala it does not take anything away from it :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 20 2009, 03:23 PM~14830370
> *you're trippin!!! body kits only look good on cars!..not blazers homie. thought you should know.
> *


 :biggrin: its all good it is a GM factory option just so u know not aftermarket body kit  but that was when i couldnt afford a lowlow i had to work with i could... now i got my impala dont worry im not putting a body kit or irocs on it :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Aug 27 2009, 01:32 PM~14900293
> *:biggrin: its all good it is a GM factory option just so u know not aftermarket body kit   but that was when i couldnt afford a lowlow i had to work with i could... now i got my impala dont worry im not putting a body kit or irocs on it  :biggrin:
> *


  
just bustin your balls homie! the extreme dimes and blazers are sweet. gotta talk some shit. at least you were cool about it and didn't go into a rage!! what year impala?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 27 2009, 09:54 PM~14905052
> *
> just bustin your balls homie! the extreme dimes and blazers are sweet. gotta talk some shit. at least you were cool about it and didn't go into a rage!! what year impala?
> *


 :biggrin: aint no thing homie, i got a pair of dueces a rag that will be out this year if not next spring, and my ht that will be out in a couiple years


----------

